# 70 2 Stroke Idle



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

My 03 Yamaha 2 Stroke dies idling. Boat runs great when under power both WOT and going down the canal but it won't idle for more than 30 seconds to a min before it dies. I replaced the fuel pump, water seperator, fuel filter, spark plugs about 10 months ago and the carbs cleaned about 6 months ago. The bulb is holding pressure, not sure what the issue could be. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Clean the carbs again and make sure the jets are removed and cleaned well.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Clean the carbs again and make sure the jets are removed and cleaned well.


^^^X2. Most people really are not that good at cleaning carbs well.


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

Finsleft258 said:


> ^^^X2. Most people really are not that good at cleaning carbs well.


I didn't even try to clean the carbs, took it to a shop to have it done.

Was really hoping it wasn't the carbs and a quick fix but it never is


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

I would save yourself the cash and clean them yourself. It’s not very difficult and doesn’t take much time.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tilly_Copano said:


> I didn't even try to clean the carbs, took it to a shop to have it done.
> 
> Was really hoping it wasn't the carbs and a quick fix but it never is


Carbs are easy, shops tend to do a crappy job so I do them myself. Been there, done that!


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Carbs are easy, shops tend to do a crappy job so I do them myself. Been there, done that!


Agreed. As a shop owner, I do all carb jobs myself otherwise they would need to be done again. In doesn't make sense; go slow and methodical and there's nothing to it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Finsleft258 said:


> Agreed. As a shop owner, I do all carb jobs myself otherwise they would need to be done again. In doesn't make sense; go slow and methodical and there's nothing to it.


I sent a buddy’s boat to a local shop a few months ago for carb cleaning and kits to be installed and had to end up doing it again myself because the guy didn’t even clean the jets out and the boat wouldn’t get on plane. Ridiculous


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

One thing to try before taking the carbs apart: Remove the idle mixture needle screws and spray carb cleaner in the hole , then blow it out with compressed air. It only takes a few minutes and may be worth a try.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ek02 said:


> One thing to try before taking the carbs apart: Remove the idle mixture needle screws and spray carb cleaner in the hole , then blow it out with compressed air. It only takes a few minutes and may be worth a try.


Carb cleaner will cause the o rings and gaskets to swell and is not recommended to come into contact with them. I wouldn’t do that.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

What do y’all think about the chem dip stuff? I used it with success, but did not have the gunk in the picture above.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Surffshr said:


> What do y’all think about the chem dip stuff? I used it with success, but did not have the gunk in the picture above.


It’s what I used to clean mine and his after this photo. Great stuff!


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

Should I buy the repair kit for each carb or just clean them up?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tilly_Copano said:


> Should I buy the repair kit for each carb or just clean them up?


If they haven’t been rebuilt in a long time I’d do it right and buy the Yamaha kits and clean them really well with ChemDip and carb cleaner. Don’t get the carb cleaner on the bowl gaskets or they’ll swell up and you won’t get them in. Make sure to remove the jets and clean the passages with a welding torch tip cleaner. Don’t force the wire in any holes or you will change the tolerance and cause issues.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I sent a buddy’s boat to a local shop a few months ago for carb cleaning and kits to be installed and had to end up doing it again myself because the guy didn’t even clean the jets out and the boat wouldn’t get on plane. Ridiculous
> View attachment 89952
> View attachment 89954
> View attachment 89956
> View attachment 89958


Time to add an inline filter too.

By the way nice pics. I have tried taking pics of the jets in my 30 when I had it apart and they looked like hell. I could never get anything to focus like you did at all.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

LowHydrogen said:


> Time to add an inline filter too.
> 
> By the way nice pics. I have tried taking pics of the jets in my 30 when I had it apart and they looked like hell. I could never get anything to focus like you did at all.


The Yamaha 70TLRs have an inline filter that can be backflushed if in a pinch. They are about $25. Always buy Yamaha parts, no ebay chinese crap.


----------



## SS-MINNOW (Jun 7, 2019)

That is the i will just throw it in an ultrasonic cleaner mentality 


Smackdaddy53 said:


> I sent a buddy’s boat to a local shop a few months ago for carb cleaning and kits to be installed and had to end up doing it again myself because the guy didn’t even clean the jets out and the boat wouldn’t get on plane. Ridiculous
> View attachment 89952
> View attachment 89954
> View attachment 89956
> View attachment 89958


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SS-MINNOW said:


> That is the i will just throw it in an ultrasonic cleaner mentality


Naa, that’s the “I’ll tell this guy I’m rebuilding the carbs and just replace the bowl gaskets and nothing else, not even cleaning them then blame the rebuild kits for no power”...I took them apart myself after that and couldn’t believe it.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

I used to have that motor and had the same issue - ran fine with some throttle but wouldn't idle without dying.

We ended up cleaning the carbs three times without fixing the issue. Finally took it to a local shop I use some and it was a different issue - my memory is a little hazy but there was some screw that was set at the factory and was then tamper-resistant due to EPA regs. I think it was the O2 mix but don't quote me on that. It ran fine when new, but after a couple hundred hours it needed adjustment so they had to drill out the screw to be able to adjust it.

Remember, this was 8+ years ago so I probably got something wrong but it may not be the carbs.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

EvanHammer said:


> I used to have that motor and had the same issue - ran fine with some throttle but wouldn't idle without dying.
> 
> We ended up cleaning the carbs three times without fixing the issue. Finally took it to a local shop I use some and it was a different issue - my memory is a little hazy but there was some screw that was set at the factory and was then tamper-resistant due to EPA regs. I think it was the O2 mix but don't quote me on that. It ran fine when new, but after a couple hundred hours it needed adjustment so they had to drill out the screw to be able to adjust it.
> 
> Remember, this was 8+ years ago so I probably got something wrong but it may not be the carbs.


The 70TLR has adjustable idle air screws on all three carbs and all three carb linkages can be adjusted and synchronized too. I think you are remembering the 90TLR, just got done with carbs on one and only one carb has an adjustable idle air screw and linkage for butterfly. The other two are fixed. The idle air screws aren’t adjustable screws, they have a smooth head that’s flush with the carb body, sounds like what you are referring to.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I sent a buddy’s boat to a local shop a few months ago for carb cleaning and kits to be installed and had to end up doing it again myself because the guy didn’t even clean the jets out and the boat wouldn’t get on plane. Ridiculous
> View attachment 89952
> View attachment 89954
> View attachment 89956
> View attachment 89958


Did you refund your buddy for the shop carb referral?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> Did you refund your buddy for the shop carb referral?


Not my fault, I didn’t have the time and he wanted the carbs done then. The shop was good to me when I had them work on my carbs years ago. I fixed them when I had time and all is good. I’ll take care of my friends and my business. If Ed has a problem with that I’m sure it will come up next week when we drive to Florida. He might even chime in on this thread.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Not my fault, I didn’t have the time and he wanted the carbs done then. The shop was good to me when I had them work on my carbs years ago. I fixed them when I had time and all is good. I’ll take care of my friends and my business. If Ed has a problem with that I’m sure it will come up next week when we drive to Florida. He might even chime in on this thread.


I am sure Ed appreciates the help.


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

So I have been reading and watching videos on how to clean the carbs. Figure give it a shot and if I screw it up I'll take it to the shop. The only thing that has me nervous is setting screws but what I have read it looks like only the piolt screw is what needs to be set perfectly and the Jets are just set snug, is this correct do I even need to need mess with the piolt screw?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tilly_Copano said:


> So I have been reading and watching videos on how to clean the carbs. Figure give it a shot and if I screw it up I'll take it to the shop. The only thing that has me nervous is setting screws but what I have read it looks like only the piolt screw is what needs to be set perfectly and the Jets are just set snug, is this correct do I even need to need mess with the piolt screw?


If you are cleaning the carbs completely (recommended) you want to remove the screws and just count rotations and take notes for reassembly. 1 1/2 turns OUT from gently seated is the starting point. Don’t screw them in tight or you will damage the needles and they won’t have the same tolerances. 
If you are digging into this motor you need to buy the SELOC manual to reference these things.


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

Need some help... I have carbs apart and have cleaned and rebuilt one but I have 2nd o-ring and I cannot figure out where it goes, I broke down the second carb and still cant figure it out. 

The o-ring is the larger one, I have the o-ring on the float seat. The ring I am talking about is pictured at 15:53 min mark in the video below.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

It goes on the drain bolt. Take your carbs completely apart when you clean them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Did you remove the jets and clean them in ChemDip like I recommend? If you didn’t you will most likely have issues and have to do it all over again. Been there, done that, when I make specific recommendations I am making them for a good reason. Same with breaking the carbs down 100%, not just partially. I was a young buck once and had to learn a lot the hard way and by making lots of costly mistakes. I’ve pulled and rebuilt diesel engines, dressed powerheads etc and being very thorough, planning, not taking shortcuts and having the correct tools are key to a successful and safe outcome.


----------

